# Spurs sign David Lee



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The San Antonio Spurs today announced that they have signed forward-center David Lee. Per club policy, terms of the contract were not announced.
> 
> Lee, 6-9/245, is a two-time NBA All-Star (2010, 2013) who was named to the All-NBA Third Team in 2013. An NBA Champion with Golden State in 2015, Lee has played 750 career games and holds averages of 14.2 points, 9.2 rebounds and 2.3 assists in 30.4 minutes while shooting .533 (4,339-8,146) from the floor and .774 (1,977-2,553) from the free throw line.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/spurs/spurs-sign-david-lee?ls=iref:nbahpts


----------

